# Rules for pulling from a trial



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Long story short, we've been taking a break from agility trials because of my hectic weekend work schedule. 

There is the possibility that I have a free weekend in March, and I'm dying to enter a trial. BUT, if I have to work, what are the specifics about getting my $$ back? Can I do that before the trial closes?

While I'd love to donate to the club...I'd hate to lose $100+ bucks on a weekend and NOT show my dog!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If like obedience, they will have it noted clearly on the premium if the entry is refundable.

And I'd contact the trial secretary with questions....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, as long as the closing date has not been reached, contact the show secretary as soon as possible. In my area, if there is a waiting list we will usually receive full refunds. If there is no wait list, there might be a handling fee kept back.

As long as you notify the secretary before entries close, there should be no problem. If your dog is hurt or goes into season after the trial closes, most trials in my area will also give at least a partial refund.

The premium lists will usually spell out under what conditions what portion of the entries can be returned.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know rules for agility, but I do for obedience. The club has to refund money if you pull before the trial closes. They might have a statement that they will retain a portion of the fees. The thing to remember is that in a limited entry trial, if the trial fills before the closing date, then the trial is closed. They are not supposed to keep a waiting list once it has closed, even if it is before the date. So in that case you'd be out of money if the secretary is following the rules.

Again, that is only for obedience.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

We have long wait lists around here as well. If you pull then it allows the next person on the list to trial.

Are there long wait lists in your area?


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> We have long wait lists around here as well. If you pull then it allows the next person on the list to trial.
> 
> Are there long wait lists in your area?


So far, I've trialed almost exclusively in the Twin Cites...and YES the waitlists are long. Can barely get into a trial, its such a bummer


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

IndyBindy said:


> So far, I've trialed almost exclusively in the Twin Cites...and YES the waitlists are long. Can barely get into a trial, its such a bummer


I know, that is the problem I will be facing soon, once I finally bring Filly out in agility. Some people can't even get in if they work, others only if they work, and some seem to get into every trial with multiple dogs.

Have you been to the trials in Ames, and Des Moines? I was looking at them last night.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> I know, that is the problem I will be facing soon, once I finally bring Filly out in agility. Some people can't even get in if they work, others only if they work, and some seem to get into every trial with multiple dogs.
> 
> Have you been to the trials in Ames, and Des Moines? I was looking at them last night.


Yes! Ames is a great trial, but its outside (drives many people away). Historically they've had bad weather but last year was perfect! Two rings, very sercure fencing, tons and tons of space to crate, walk dogs, etc. Parking is also pretty close. 

What Des Moines trials are you looking at? Any of them at the Jacobsen Center are excellent. Two secure rings on DIRT (my favorite! lol) Getting to the rings can be a little tight/congested, but its not nearly the worst I've dealt with. I've never been to the trial at Jester Park (in granger?) but I've heard from my picky friends that its great!

Also heard great things about the April South Dakota trial. Maybe we will head up there....


----------

